
Show HN: Oh, hi Mark – Chrome extension aiming to end the bookmark nightmare - harijoe
http://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oh-hi-mark/fcmdkgabkdkmdnbppfliniacpgadhcpo
======
kinduff
Does this supports my existing bookmarks?

~~~
harijoe
Not yet, I choose not to prioritise it. It could be the next feature if that's
something people want though. I can propose you to create a topic and vote for
it on [https://productpains.com/product/oh-hi-
mark](https://productpains.com/product/oh-hi-mark). This is where I keep track
of the next features.

